# Scrapping a car with no paperwork Marbella



## belle3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Help!

Need to get rid of a car which has been lying in underground carpark for over 2 years, very old Merc, flat tryes and battery. Just want to get it scrapped and removed from urbanisation but have no idea where paperwork has gone. Any ideas on company that would come to scrap it?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

In theory it is illegal to take a vehicle for scrap without processing the baja definitiva and paying the environmental taxes, this will then result in the appropriate certificado de destrucción to be issued.

For a motorcycle it is possible for an individual to pay an additional tax and dispose of the vehicle himself (I know because I have done this) but with a car this option is not permitted, the certificate must be issued by an authorised centre.

Even when I did this legally with my motorcycle, I struggled to find a chatarrero who would take the damaged chassis off me, even with the official paperwork. Most just said that it wasn't worth their while.

You are probably better off advertising it on a classic car forum as an undocumented car for spares, someone will collect it and then it will become their problem, at least physically. As far as legal liability is concerned, that will remain forever with the last real owner.

Alternatively you could try to contact an "unofficial chatarrero" who won't care about the paperwork but personally I wouldn't blame your neighbours if they got rather upset about you allowing one of these types into the community's garage....

Remember though, once the car is "gone" you will no longer be able to get a certificado de destrucción officially and so will never be able to legally rid yourself of the ownership of the vehicle.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Just to clarify, the last bit is a bit misleading... I was assuming that the car isn't yours. If it is yours then there's no real problem because you can just fill in the form (official DGT form) for missing vehicle paperwork and hend that, along with a copy of your ID to an official desguace and they will process it as normal.

Look in Paginas Amarillas for "desguaces".


----------

